# EU Blue card and Dependent visa



## arunpral

Hi,
I am working for Indian firm which has initiated my visa and work permit.
My query is:
1) Who intiates EU blue card? Can I independently initiate?
2) Does EU blue card need to be intiated from by current country only.
3) I also want to intiate dependent visa. Can i initiate from here or I need to be in germany? How much time it take for dependent visa approval?

Regards
Arun


----------



## UdayBASIS

arunpral said:


> Hi,
> I am working for Indian firm which has initiated my visa and work permit.
> My query is:
> 1) Who intiates EU blue card? Can I independently initiate?
> 2) Does EU blue card need to be intiated from by current country only.
> 3) I also want to intiate dependent visa. Can i initiate from here or I need to be in germany? How much time it take for dependent visa approval?
> 
> Regards
> Arun


Hi,

Initially You would get a 3 month valid entry visa of category 'D' to enter Germany for Employment purposes.
Once You are in Germany, You would have to apply for Blue card (satisfying all conditions of EU Blue card) and it will be processed in 3 weeks. (In some cases, the decision is taken here at the Consulate itself while You apply for Visa, but it is rare)
Dependent visa has to be initiated from Home country only. And for this, Your spouse has to have 'A1' certification. If not, once you have Blue card, you can apply for Dependent visa with the Blue Card (In this case, the A1 condition is waived off).

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## arunpral

Thanks Uday for quick reply.

The information what you told and and what i got from my manager/website is totally opposite. So Iam more confused now.

1) Blue card needs to be applied from home country only.
2) Dependent visa should be intiated from germany and it takes 4-5 weeks.

Also my wife is highly qualified professional , so I guess does not require german certification.
Do I need to initate the EU blue card or need to ask my company to intiate?


----------



## UdayBASIS

arunpral said:


> Thanks Uday for quick reply.
> 
> The information what you told and and what i got from my manager/website is totally opposite. So Iam more confused now.
> 
> 1) Blue card needs to be applied from home country only.
> 2) Dependent visa should be intiated from germany and it takes 4-5 weeks.
> 
> Also my wife is highly qualified professional , so I guess does not require german certification.
> Do I need to initate the EU blue card or need to ask my company to intiate?


Hi Arun,

Which website are You referring to?

Blue card cannot be applied from India

Practical Reasons: 
*There is no separate Blue card application, which can be submitted at the Consulate. You can only mention that in the Cover Letter.
* The consulate in India issues only 3 month valid entry visa on employment purposes.
* Once you are in Germany, You have to apply with Foreigners office for Blue card (Need to recheck this point)
*Dependent Visa application has to be submitted at the consulate by the applicants (Necessary for biometric scanning of finger prints of applicants). Supporting documents are needed from Your end. Resident Permit card (which you get, once you register with the local authority), passport copies, Rental Agreement, etc.

This is what I encountered on January 30th at Chennai COnsulate.

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## arunpral

Thanks Uday that clarified my doubt.
Iam planning to take my family (wife and kid) to germany after two months of me reaching there.
Is it better to initiate dependents visa from India before I leave or initiate after I am in germany.
Any suggestions?


----------



## UdayBASIS

arunpral said:


> Thanks Uday that clarified my doubt.
> Iam planning to take my family (wife and kid) to germany after two months of me reaching there.
> Is it better to initiate dependents visa from India before I leave or initiate after I am in germany.
> Any suggestions?


Hi Arun,
You will not be able to initiate the Dependent visa (separately) even if you wish for want of documents listed below:

1) Your Resident Permit Card or Blue Card
2) Residence Certificate (Might be asked at certain consulates)
3) Rental Agreement which satisfies the specific conditions of 'space for living' in Germany.

Hence, the option left for you is as below: (Takes approximately 3 months after You reaching Germany for getting visa)

1) Get Visa and reach Germany
2) Register and get the Residence Permit/Blue Card
3) Find a flat for rent (Satisfying floor area conditions) and get it rented with a proper Rental Agreement
4) Apply in India for your wife and kid with all the above documents (Add if any other documents, which might be needed by the consulate)

This is the way currently.

There is an alternative way:
Apply for your wife and Kid along with your application. (Separate Applications for each). But this has so many ifs and buts, which might have to be answered.

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## lgmagic

Hi, 

There is no separate Blue card application but depending on the application they do mention the section 19A in the visa which is granted to you. Section 19A refers to the Blue card category. The validity will be for 90 days. Once you reach you should submit application and register with the local authority there.

Regarding the Wife Visa (Family Reunion) there is no requirement for rental agreement as given in the india.diplo website. The only requirement is German A1 exam if you do not fall under the EU Blue card category. Else that requirement is waived off. But yes, as other mentioned, it would be easy if you apply from there once you have all the supporting documents.


----------



## arunpral

Eu Blue Card

"Does a foreigner need to apply for the EU blue card before he enters the country?
Yes. The journey into Germany complies with the general entry rules. Therefore, a citizen of a non-EU-country needs to apply for the EU blue card before his entry into Germany. The German representation embassy abroad is responsible in each case."

As per the above description in the link mentioned blue-card application needs to be applied before i reach germany. Is it true?

Do i need to inform in my visa application that i will be intiating blue card?


----------



## lgmagic

Hi 

There is no entry nor annexure document which holds a column for Blue card. 
All you have to do is mention it during your Interview while submitting all the documents. If your salary range is above the required value, they would automatically give you EU Blue card approval provided your employer gives a nod. 

Ideally once you submit the documents at the consulate, the employer will be phoned and the decision is made as per the the employment letter and they employer intention. 

One piece of advice would be 
" Job Profile required by the Federal Employment Agency "Stellenbeschreibung""
Let this be completed and sent by tge Employer with a seal. Soft copy will do. 


Hope this info helps.


----------



## arunpral

The salary requirement for Blue-card is ~3.016 euros/month. Is it before tax or after tax?


----------



## lgmagic

Salary requirement is € 36.192 before tax deduction.


----------



## UdayBASIS

lgmagic said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no separate Blue card application but depending on the application they do mention the section 19A in the visa which is granted to you. Section 19A refers to the Blue card category. The validity will be for 90 days. Once you reach you should submit application and register with the local authority there.
> 
> Regarding the Wife Visa (Family Reunion) there is no requirement for rental agreement as given in the india.diplo website. The only requirement is German A1 exam if you do not fall under the EU Blue card category. Else that requirement is waived off. But yes, as other mentioned, it would be easy if you apply from there once you have all the supporting documents.


Hi There,

I differ with your point here about 'Rental Agreement' document.

The Consulate here in Chennai has a printed set of checklist, which has this and it is termed as mandatory for the Reunion application. The consulates are arbitrary in deciding the documents that they need irrespective of what is in the website.

In fact, when I submitted My visa app for employment a couple of weeks ago, they asked me to remove documents mentioned below: (Which are mandatory as per the website)

Annexure for Employment purposes
Job Profile Document,
Experience Letters,
CV,

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## lgmagic

Hi Uday, 

yes! i would agree with you. It depends on the consulate. 
My friends and i applied thru Bangalore and there was no such requirement. 

No idea why there is such a difference between consulate locations


----------



## logbabu

The Salary requirement for Blue card has already been changed for the year 2014. please refer to German WP websites


----------



## rack

Hello All,

I am in Germany, have a blue card valid for 4 yrs.
I would like to bring my brother to Germany as a dependent.
Is it possible ?
If yes, are there any documents required to prove the dependency ?

Thank you for your time and advise.


----------



## beppi

Your brother is not your dependent, unless he is incapacitated and you are providing his living expenses on a permanent basis.


----------



## arunpral

Is there any minimum stay period in germany before you can apply for eu bluecard?


----------



## beppi

http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/EN/EinreiseUndAufenthalt/120731-BlueCard.html


----------



## arunpral

Thanks beppi.. But I did not get the answer there.
Let me ask in different way, Do i need to wait for 21 months after entering germany to apply for eu blue card or I can apply immediately after reaching germany?


----------



## rack

beppi said:


> Your brother is not your dependent, unless he is incapacitated and you are providing his living expenses on a permanent basis.


OK. so what documents are required to prove that i bear his expenses ?
Also.. are spouse and parents considered as dependent without any proof ?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## logbabu

rack said:


> OK. so what documents are required to prove that i bear his expenses ?
> Also.. are spouse and parents considered as dependent without any proof ?
> 
> Thanks for your time.



Anything w.r.t Visa processing needs proofs. You need to submit marriage certificate for spouse and I am not sure about the proof for your mother. Perhaps, passport copy itself would do as your mother's name would be there at the last page.


----------



## beppi

I think you should ask the embassy about what they need to process such an application.


----------



## Milapa

Hi Uday and Arun,

Coul dyou both help me with my long-term visa application?
To catch-up, I have contract from a German company with wages meeting the Blue-card criteria. And I noe need to apply for the employment visa for self and for my husband...

For the employment visa - there are fields in the application form as well as the Annexuer asking for Proposed place of residence in Germany (address)...I obviously dont have this yet - what should I enter there?

There is also a question 'Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside Germany?' - what should we enter there?

I am eligible for Blue card and will make sure to express this whicle interview, but do you think I should still try to get a Job Profile (as per the requirnment) and Approval by the Federal Employment Agency?

Lastly, is there a possibility my husband can apply along with me? Problem is the spouse visa checklist requires resident permit, German address, et which I do not have.......is going to Germany alone, getting BC, and then applying for dependant visa the only option?

Thank you so much guys... I know it has been a while since you applied, but I would highely appreciate if you can help me out..


----------



## logbabu

Hello Milapa,

It looks like we are both travelling in the same boat.

I too got a contract from Germany and I would be applying for work permit soon. In the application, you can mention that the place of stay as "city name" or "office address". That is what I did when I applied for WP in 2010. Now, I am applying and will follow the same process.

PM me for further questions.

Babu Kilari


----------



## Milapa

Thanks so much Babu 

So you went there and are back...and now applying again?

Do you have any idea for below two queries:
'Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside Germany?' - what should we enter there?

Do we really NEED a Job Profile (as per the requirnment) and Approval by the Federal Employment Agency?

Lastly, is there a possibility my husband can apply along with me? Problem is the spouse visa checklist requires resident permit, German address, et which I do not have.......is going to Germany alone, getting BC, and then applying for dependant visa the only option?


----------



## logbabu

Nice set of questions.

For the first question :- I don't have answer yet. I need to check my application form that i had filled earlier. I will respond to that by today evening. 

Second question :- Job profile ..I think it is the annexure you're talking about. Yes, you need to fill the annexure as per the format. I didn't fill this in my previous travel because I was on deputation through an Indian company. Deputation has very very less restrictions.,whereas for the long term employement visa the restrictions are more. You also need to have proper degree which should be recognized by the German govt. Do you have it ? You can check this in the database bank of Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: anabin Datenbank. 

Also, in your contract what was the annual salary that they offered. It is also very important for the ZAV ( Federal Employment Agency ) to consider your application and accept it.

Yes. your husband can apply together along with you. In the German address, i guess mentioning the city name would do. No need to worry. Also, if you get blue card, your husband is allowed to work in Germany from day 1 itself.

More questions ?? Feel free to ask.

Also, my suggestion is that it would be easier for you if you hire an immigration lawyer from Germany who can make your work easier.

Babu Kilari


----------



## liju84

Hi Folks,

Can you help me how you managed to get the contract?
Applied from India? German language skills?
Any tips appreciated


----------



## logbabu

Applied from India on their job portal.
No German skills are required as the job is english speaking one. 



liju84 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can you help me how you managed to get the contract?
> Applied from India? German language skills?
> Any tips appreciated


----------



## Amol121

*Amol*

Hi guys Babu, Uday, Arun. 

Thanks for sharing you experiences. Its this threads which help others to know the condition in Germany

I am looking to immigrate to Germany for Job Probably in June 2015. I have Masters degree from UK worked there for 3.5 years and Now in India for 3 yrs. All in Auto sector
I am learning German and will complete atleast Level A2 before coming.
Just Want to know is it worth coming to Germany, leaving a job india. I mean how is job market and all. 
Will A2 Level be sufficient as I will mostly dealing with German companies in Auto sector as per my Job profile.

You words of experience would be really appreciated !!!!


----------

